# πήραμε τη ζωή μας λάθος



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

Με τι καρδιά, με τι πνοή, 
τι πόθους και τι πάθος,
πήραμε τη ζωή μας• λάθος! 
κι αλλάξαμε ζωή.

Είναι γνωστό, έχει συζητηθεί αρκετά, ότι ο Σεφέρης δεν λέει ότι «πήραμε λάθος τη ζωή μας». Με «πόθους και με πάθος» την πήραμε, αλλά πώς να μπει άνω τελεία στο τραγούδι; Έτσι ερμηνεύτηκε λάθος ο στίχος: ακούσαμε και επαναλάβαμε «πήραμε τη ζωή μας λάθος».

Το ουσιαστικό _λάθος_ σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση είναι χρήση γνωστή, συνηθισμένη και καταγραμμένη. Γράφει το ΛΚΝ για το άκλιτο _λάθος_ που χρησιμοποιείται σε θέση επιθέτου ή επιρρήματος:

*λάθος* [...] 4. (ως επίθ.) που είναι λανθασμένος, εσφαλμένος: _λάθος κίνηση / απάντηση / κατεύθυνση / μέθοδος / εκτίμηση / υπολογισμός / πρόβλεψη. Λάθος δρόμο πήραμε. Πήγε σε λάθος διεύθυνση_. ΦΡ _χτυπώ λάθος πόρτα_*. 
5. (ως επίρρ.) με τρόπο που δεν είναι ορθός, κανονικός: _Λάθος κατάλαβες / υπολόγισες. Λάθος έλυσες το πρόβλημα. Το ρολόι πάει λάθος_. 

Μια παράλειψη στο λήμμα του ΛΚΝ: δεν αναφέρει ότι *το λάθος είναι άκλιτο σ’ αυτή τη χρήση*. Γίνεται σαφές στο λήμμα του ΛΝΕΓ (που όμως δεν περιέχει παραδείγματα της επιρρηματικής χρήσης παρά μόνο στο πλαίσιο):

*λάθος* [...] 5. (καταχρ. ως επίρρ. κ. άκλ. επίθ.) λανθασμένος, εσφαλμένος: _λάθος αριθμός / κίνηση / πίστη / σύνταξη / απάντηση / πράξη / αποτέλεσμα / δρόμος / στάση ζωής._

Σε πλαίσιο:
Ας σημειωθεί, επ’ ευκαιρία, η συχνή χρήση τής λ. λάθος με επιθετική και επιρρηματική σημασία αντί τού _λανθασμένος / λανθασμένα_: _Αυτή η απάντηση είναι λάθος (= λανθασμένη) – Έλυσε την άσκηση λάθος (= λανθασμένα) – Έδωσα λάθος τηλέφωνο – Λάθος άνθρωπος σε λάθος θέση._


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

Με την ευκαιρία ας βάλω ολόκληρο το ποίημα με τη μετάφραση του Edmund Keeley και του Philip Sherrard.


*Άρνηση*

Στο περιγιάλι το κρυφό
κι άσπρο σαν περιστέρι
διψάσαμε το μεσημέρι·
μα το νερό γλυφό.

Πάνω στην άμμο την ξανθή
γράψαμε τ' όνομά της·
ωραία που φύσηξεν ο μπάτης
και σβύστηκε η γραφή.

Mε τι καρδιά, με τι πνοή,
τι πόθους και τι πάθος,
πήραμε τη ζωή μας· λάθος!
κι αλλάξαμε ζωή.


*Denial*

On the secret sea-shore
white like a pigeon
we thirsted at noon:
but the water was brackish.

On the golden sand
we wrote her name;
but the sea-breeze blew
and the writing vanished.

With what spirit, what heart,
what desire and passion
we lived our life: a mistake!
So we changed our life.


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2012)

...
Με την ευκαιρία του διανηματισμού, να το ξαναπώ: 
στο περιγιάλι το κρυφό, είν' ένα νήμα από καιρό, το ποίημα το 'χουμε κι εδώ, μα μοναχά το ελληνικό. :)


----------



## Earion (Sep 14, 2012)

Έρχεται τώρα ο σχολαστικός της παρέας. Καλυφθείτε :laugh: 

Βλέπετε ότι το ελληνικό κείμενο εκεί που θέλει να κάνει την παύση, και στις τρεις στροφές, έχει άνω τελεία.
Πώς αποδίδεται σε αγγλική μετάφραση η ελληνική άνω τελεία; Με ημίκωλον (*semicolon*) θα μου απαντήσετε (δηλαδή αυτό *;* ).

Δείτε όμως που οι μεταφραστές δεν θέλουν να δεσμευτούν με ένα μόνο σημείο στίξης και παίζουν μεταξύ του *;* και του *:* (άνω και κάτω τελεία, όπως τη μαθαίναμε στο σχολείο, ή διπλή τελεία, όπως τη λένε σήμερα). Δεν είναι παραξενιά τους, ήξεραν τις διαφορετικές αξίες και λειτουργίες των σημείων στίξης. Όπως όλοι οι γραφιάδες, του Καβάφη προεξάρχοντος, μπορούσαν να κάνουν σαματά για ένα σημείο στίξης.

(Συνειρμικά μου έρχεται εδώ ένα νόστιμο περιστατικό, που έχω ακούσει εν είδει ανεκδότου, για ένα φιλικό τζαρτζάρισμα μεταξύ Έντμουντ Κήλυ και Σεφέρη, που κράτησε, λέει, ένα ολόκληρο απόγευμα, με θέμα συζήτησης ένα κόμμα που κατά τον Κήλυ έπρεπε να μπει και κατά τον Σεφέρη όχι, εωσότου η παρέμβαση της Μαρώς Σεφέρη, με ένα κοφτό "Βάλε επιτέλους το κόμμα να τελειώνουμε", αποκατάστησε τα πράγματα).

Ώστε η διπλή τελεία μπορεί να παίξει ρόλο παρόμοιο με της άνω τελείας ("ημικώλου") στα αγγλικά. Αυτό ας το έχουμε υπόψη μας: δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι, όταν μεταφέρουμε από το αγγλικό στο ελληνικό, να ακολουθήσουμε δουλικά τα σημεία στίξης. Μια διπλή τελεία μπορεί κάλλιστα να σημαίνει άνω τελεία στα ελληνικά.

Όπως επίσης, με παρόμοιο σκεπτικό, η ελληνική άνω τελεία μπορεί (θα έπρεπε) να αντικαθιστά πολλές φορές την αμήχανη μεγάλη παύλα που προτιμούν οι Αγγλοσάξονες τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες όταν θέλουν να παραστήσουν ένα απότομο γύρισμα της φράσης.

Πράγμα που με φέρνει να ξαναπώ κάτι που έχει διαπιστωθεί (αλλά είναι θέμα άλλης συζήτησης), ότι η άνω τελεία στέκει κάπως παραμερισμένη στα πληκτρολόγιά μας.


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2012)

Έχω γράψει και αλλού (σε άρθρο του Σαραντάκου, νομίζω) ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου έχει γίνει πολύς θόρυβος για το τίποτα με αυτή την άνω τελεία. Είτε πεις ότι πήρες με πάθος τη ζωή σου, και αποδείχτηκε λάθος, είτε πεις ότι πήρες με πάθος τη ζωή σου λάθος, ένα και το αυτό είναι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2012)

Υπάρχει μια ειδοποιός διαφορά. Στο ποίημα παραδέχεται ότι ήταν λάθος που πήραμε την ζωή μας με πάθος και πόθους. Αν δεν υπήρχε η άνω τελεία, θα σήμαινε ότι ναι μεν πήραμε λάθος την ζωή μας, αλλά δεν εξηγείται το γιατί. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο οι στίχοι δίνονται κατά παράταξη.


----------



## Earion (Feb 27, 2013)

*Κι αλλάξαμε ζωή*

μνήμη Γιώργου Σεφέρη​
Πρέπει να ήταν φθινόπωρο του 1949. Ήμουν μαθητής, δεκατεσσάρων χρονών. Πρώτη επαφή με το Σεφέρη: η «Άρνηση». Τη βρήκα σε μια ανθολογία στη βιβλιοθήκη του σχολείου. Την ξεσήκωσα σ’ ένα χαρτί --κάνοντας λάθος και στη στίξη (που άλλου; στην περίφημη άνω τελεία). Το έχω ακόμα αυτό το χαρτί.

Στα είκοσι πέντε χρόνια που πέρασαν (γράφω το 1974), λίγες ήταν οι μέρες στη ζωή μου χωρίς Σεφέρη. Με ξενάγησε στην Κύπρο, στην Ελλάδα, στην ιστορία. Με συντροφεύει παντού. Ο τελευταίος στίχος της «Άρνησης», έγινε για μένα πραγματικός. Άλλαξα --από τότε-- ζωή.

Θα είχε ίσως ενδιαφέρον για το μελετητή του Σεφερικού (και κάθε ποιητικού) έργου ένα «ημερολόγιο επικοινωνίας» με τον ποιητή, που θα άρχιζε από τα πρώτα εφηβικά χρόνια του αναγνώστη και θα ιστορούσε με λεπτομέρειες τις εξερευνήσεις, τις πρώτες επαφές, τις πρώτες χαρές και τις πρώτες παρεξηγήσεις. Που θα σημείωνε τα ποιήματα που έμειναν για χρόνια ερμητικά κλεισμένα και αποκρυπτογραφήθηκαν με κόπο ή ανοίχτηκαν ξαφνικά. Τα ποιήματα που για χρόνια φορούσαν μια λαθεμένη ερμηνεία --που ακόμα δυσκολεύει την πρόσβαση. Στη δική μου περίπτωση, θα ήταν περίεργος --ιστορικά-- ο δρόμος που θα οδηγούσε από τη «Στροφή» μπροστά στο «Ημερολόγιο καταστρώματος Α΄», πίσω στο «Μυθιστόρημα», πάλι μπροστά στη «Γυμνοπαιδιά», το «Τετράδιο Γυμνασμάτων» και το «Ημερολόγιο Β΄», πάλι πίσω στη «Στροφή», για να καταλήξει μετά πολλά χρόνια και μέσα από την «Κίχλη» και τα «Κρυφά ποιήματα», πίσω στη «Στέρνα» και στον «Ερωτικό Λόγο». (Τόσο με είχε από την πρώτη στιγμή σαγηνεύσει η μουσική του «Ερωτικού Λόγου», που για χρόνια τον διάβαζα σαν να ήταν γραμμένος σε ξένη, άγνωστη γλώσσα. Σχεδόν _δεν ήθελα_ να τον «καταλάβω»). Αλλά δε θα είχε τέλος η επίπονη διήγηση ενός διαλόγου που κρατάει, στη δική μου περίπτωση, είκοσι πέντε χρόνια και σίγουρα θα συνεχιστεί --πέρα και μετά το δικό μου θάνατο-- από τον ένα, αιώνιο και τους πολλούς εφήμερους συνομιλητές. Ήθελα όμως να γιορτάσω αυτή τη μικρή, μα σημαντική --για μένα-- επέτειο, μιλώντας λίγο για την «Άρνηση». Που μ’ αυτή γνώρισα το Σεφέρη. Και που μ’ αυτή τον αποχαιρέτησα, τραγουδώντας με άλλους πολλούς, εκείνο το ανοιξιάτικο απόγευμα του Σεπτεμβρίου.

Σίγουρα η «Άρνηση» δεν είναι από τα σημαντικά έργα του ποιητή. Δίπλα στο «αγγελικό και μαύρο φως» της Κίχλης, είναι μονάχα μια ποιητική στιγμή. «Στιγμή, σπυρί της άμμου», θα ’λεγα με τον τρόπο του Γ.Σ. (Όσο αν και στο σπυρί της άμμου είναι κλεισμένη η Δημιουργία).

Ωστόσο, αυτή τη στιγμή την αγκάλιασε και την αγάπησε ο λαός --πριν ακόμα γίνει τραγούδι. Πολύ περισσότερο αφού έγινε. Για πολύ κόσμο ο Σεφέρης είναι ο ποιητής της «Άρνησης». Και δεν είναι απίθανο για τους πολλούς --αυτούς που δύσκολα θα άντεχαν στο όραμα της «Έγκωμης», στο «αγγελικό και μαύρο φως» της «Κίχλης» ή στο «Εκατόφυλλο Ρόδο»-- η «Άρνηση» να γίνει ο Σεφέρης, όπως ο «Ύμνος» είναι ο Σολωμός.

Έχουν τη μοίρα τους τα ποιήματα --σαν τα βιβλία. Οι φίλοι του ποιητή ίσως θα γνωρίζουν πώς αντιδρούσε ο ίδιος στο γεγονός αυτό. Μα όπως κι αν αντιδρούσε, τούτο το ποίημά του ξέφυγε από το χώρο (τον αυστηρό) του ποιητή και πήρε δικό του δρόμο. Ανήκει στο λαό. Μίλησε στον κόσμο. Κι όμως δεν είναι εύκολο ούτε ευχάριστο ποίημα. Γιατί τότε αυτό και όχι άλλο;

Με την πρώτη ματιά, η «Άρνηση» είναι ποίημα απαισιόδοξο, δεμένο με το κλίμα της εποχής του, που φέρνει παράλληλα νέους τρόπους: την πυκνότητα της έκφρασης και τη λιτή σαφήνεια της εικόνας --χαρακτηριστικά ολόκληρης της πρώτης συλλογής του ποιητή. (Οι κριτικοί μίλησαν για επιδράσεις Βαλερύ και Μαλλαρμέ). Σαν «περιεχόμενο» δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα πρωτότυπο. Η άρνηση της φύσης να ικανοποιήσει τη δίψα μας, η άρνηση του χρόνου να διατηρήσει τον ερωτά μας είναι συχνά και πάντα αγαπητά θεματικά στοιχεία της λυρικής και ιδιαίτερα της ρομαντικής ποίησης. Στις πρώτες δύο στροφές η μοίρα του ανθρώπου δίνεται με ειρωνεία που θυμίζει Καρυωτάκη («ωραία που φύσηξεν ο μπάτης»). Η εκφραστική δύναμη του ποιητή φαίνεται στην ελλειπτικότητα και την τόλμη της λεκτικής εικόνας («στο περιγιάλι το κρυφό κι άσπρο σαν περιστέρι») --αυτή που κάνει κι άλλα ποιήματα της «Στροφής» (τη «Λυπημένη», τη «Στροφή», τα «Σχόλια») να είναι υποδείγματα πυκνού και καθαρού ποιητικού λόγου. Αλλά οι δύο πρώτες στροφές --παρά την εκφραστική τους ζωντάνια και το τραγικό θέμα-- δε θα αρκούσαν να εξηγήσουν την έλξη που εξασκεί το ποίημα. Το μυστικό της δύναμής του πρέπει να βρίσκεται στο κλείσιμό του --στις τρεις απότομες μεταβάσεις της τελευταίας στροφής:

_Με τι καρδιά, με τι πνοή,
Τι πόνους και τι πάθος
πήραμε τη ζωή μας·_​

Εδώ η ανάσχεση της άνω τελείας και η κοφτή, σκληρή λέξη με το θαυμαστικό:

_λάθος!_​

Και ο γρήγορος, ξερός, τελευταίος στίχος: _Κι αλλάξαμε ζωή_.

Οι πρώτοι τρεις στίχοι, μια μεγάλη ανάσα, ένα ξεκίνημα, ένα πέταγμα και μετά χτύπημα --λάθος! Και μετά:

_αλλάξαμε ζωή._​

Μια διαδοχή σκληρή, κινηματογραφική, από καταστάσεις. Αυτό δεν είναι λυρικό «ποίημα», είναι δράμα, ανοιχτή σύγκρουση ζωής, μέσα σε ένα (φαινομενικά) παραδοσιακό πλαίσιο ρίμας και μέτρου. Σήμερα τέτοια μοντάζ φαίνονται πιο συνηθισμένα· τότε ήταν μια λεκτική επανάσταση, που ακόμα κρατάει τη δύναμή της. Πώς να μην αιχμαλωτίσει; Τίποτα, άλλωστε, δεν είναι πιο δυνατό από ένα γνωστό αίσθημα, σε μια νέα, πιο ζωντανή μορφή.

Όταν για πρώτη φορά διάβασα το ποίημα --σχεδόν παιδί-- δε στάθηκα πολύ στο τέλος του τετράστιχου. Τότε βρήκα τη δύναμη κρυμμένη στην παύση και στη σκληρή λέξη «λάθος». Σήμερα με προβληματίζει περισσότερο ο τελευταίος στίχος: «Κι αλλάξαμε ζωή».

Άλλα πώς αλλάζει κανείς ζωή;

_ «Έτσι πού τη ζωή σου ρήμαξες εδώ στην κώχη τούτη την μικρή, σ’ όλην την γη την χάλασες»_ /​

λέει ο σοφός γέρος της Αλεξάνδρειας.

Αλήθεια, πώς αλλάζει κανείς ζωή; Έτσι απλά, σ’ ένα στίχο; Μα το «λάθος» δεν είναι του κόσμου. Είναι δικό μας. Και θα ξαναγίνει. Γιατί η τραγωδία δε βρίσκεται στην άρνηση του κόσμου να ικανοποιήσει τη δίψα μας, αλλά στη δική μας άρνηση (ή αδυναμία) να πάψουμε να διψάμε.

Δεν έχω ακόμα καταλήξει αν o ποιητής με το στίχο αυτό ειρωνεύεται --ή ανοίγει (έστω και βεβιασμένα) την πόρτα της ελπίδας. Να το πίστευε πως είναι βολετό ν’ αλλάξουμε; Σίγουρα θα ήξερε καλά ο Σεφέρης πόσο δύσκολο είναι ν’ αλλάξει κανείς ζωή...

Αλλά για τον κόσμο που το διάβασε, που το τραγουδάει, ίσως αυτό το τέλος, μετά το κοφτό «λάθος» να είναι τέλος μαζί και ξεκίνημα. Όσο κι αν ίσως διαισθάνεται πως η νέα ζωή θα καταλήξει πάλι σ’ ένα λάθος.

Γι’ αυτούς που δεν τους δόθηκε η χάρη να δούνε «ένα πρόσωπο το φως ν’ ανηφορίζει», να ζήσουν τη λύτρωση του ποιητή --γι’ αυτούς ίσως η ελπίδα μιας άλλης, διαφορετικής ζωής...

Άλλα είναι ελπίδα; Κάπου διαβλέπω μια σαρκαστική ειρωνεία.

Σπάνια πικρό ποίημα να αγαπηθεί τόσο όσο η «Άρνηση». Ίσως γιατί η απελπισία της γράφεται σε χώρο μεσογειακό και θαλασσινό. Ίσως γιατί ο μπάτης που σβήνει, πάντα μαζί και ζωογονεί. Ίσως γιατί με το λάθος η ζωή δεν τελειώνει. Λέει πως αλλάζει. Αλλάζει;

Τελικά, μόνο η ποίηση αλλάζει --έστω και για στιγμές-- τη ζωή μας.

Νίκος Δήμου, από τη συλλογή _Προσεγγίσεις _(Αθήνα: Διαχρονική, 1979), σ. 61-67


----------



## Earion (Jul 28, 2013)

Ο Σεφέρης είχε κάτι επιβλητικό, ήταν ένας πραγματικός κύριος. Μείναμε οι δυο μας σε μια γωνιά του καθιστικού και αρχίσαμε τη συζήτηση για τα ποιήματά του και προπαντός τις συμβολικές εικόνες του. Είχα αμέτρητες απορίες. Οι απαντήσεις του είχαν κάτι προσεκτικό και λεπταίσθητο, σαν να μην ήθελε να ξεκαθαρίσει εντελώς πράγματα με την άποψή του. Τον ρώτησα λ.χ. για τη συμβολική σημασία που είχαν οι πέτρες, τα αγάλματα και η γυναίκα στην ποίησή του. Και εκείνος με τη βαθιά φωνή έλεγε: «Αν πας, παιδί μου, ταξίδι την ελληνική Φύση, θα δεις πολλές πέτρες και πολλά αγάλματα. Υπάρχουν παντού. Είναι μέρος του τοπίου. Μην περιμένεις από μένα να σου τα εξηγώ. Διάβασε τα ποιήματα και προσπάθησε να τα αισθανθείς. Μην τα βλέπεις όλα συμβολικά». Εγώ συνέχιζα με τις ερωτήσεις και είχαν περάσει ήδη πέντε ώρες. *Ήθελα να μάθω κάτι τελευταίο για τη στίξη. «Μα στον τάδε στίχο ούτε τελεία ούτε κόμμα έχετε βάλει. Αν βάλετε κόμμα, αλλάζει το νόημα», είπα. Πριν προλάβει να απαντήσει, πετάχτηκε η Μαρώ από την κουζίνα: «Έλα, βρε Γιώργο, δώσε στο παιδί ένα κόμμα, να κάτσουμε να φάμε πια».* 

Ο Κίλι ξεκαρδίζεται σαν μικρό παιδί και συνεχίζει τη διήγησή του από τον Σεφέρη...







*Σαν ερωτική περιπέτεια είναι η σχέση με την Ελλάδα*

Συνέντευξη του Έντμουντ Κήλυ στη Μαργαρίτα Πουρνάρα (_Καθημερινή_, 28.7.2013, σ. 20).


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Αυτό το «Έλα, βρε Γιώργο, δώσε στο παιδί ένα κόμμα» γιατί «πήραμε τη ζωή μας λάθος» παρακαλώ να μην πολιτικοποιηθεί και να μην ερμηνευτεί στραβά.


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Ήξεις αφήξεις ουκ εν πολέμω θνήξεις


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αυτό το «Έλα, βρε Γιώργο, δώσε στο παιδί ένα κόμμα» γιατί «πήραμε τη ζωή μας λάθος» παρακαλώ να μην πολιτικοποιηθεί και να μην ερμηνευτεί στραβά.



Ε, αφού τα λεξικά δεν έχουν δεχθεί να γράφουμε το ένα από τα δύο με μονό [μ], καλά να πάθουμε.


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Αν το πάμε στο _κομματικό_, θα κλάψουν μάνες...


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2013)

Σε μια ομιλία του Κίλι είχε πει την ίδια ιστορία, με επιπλέον το: _Βόηθα το το παιδί, Γιώργο, να γράψει. _
(η συμπόνια της ελληνίδας μάνας στον πόνο των εξετάσεων του παιδιού)


----------



## hellex (Jul 29, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχει μια ειδοποιός διαφορά. Στο ποίημα παραδέχεται ότι ήταν λάθος που πήραμε την ζωή μας με πάθος και πόθους. Αν δεν υπήρχε η άνω τελεία, θα σήμαινε ότι ναι μεν πήραμε λάθος την ζωή μας, αλλά δεν εξηγείται το γιατί. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο οι στίχοι δίνονται κατά παράταξη.


 Ερμηνευτική παραφωνία, ίσως, όμως κάλλιστα ο ποιητής μπορεί να διερωτάται και να θαυμάζει την έλλειψη αυτών στις ζωές μας. 
Με ποιά καρδιά, με ποιά πνοή, ποιούς πόθους και ποιό πάθος πήραμε τη ζωή μας;! 
Και επειδή ακριβώς στη ζωή μας δεν υπήρχαν αυτά, αυτό ήταν το λάθος. Για το λόγο αυτόν αλλάξαμε ζωή. Για να βάλουμε στη ζωή μας συνειδητά αυτές τις ιδιότητες (πχ όχι τη μια στιγμή πάμε με την καρδιά και την άλλη όχι). Συνεπώς στην περίπτωση αυτή, είτε η άνω τελεία ή το κόμμα είτε τίποτα το ίδιο νόημα.


----------



## cougr (Nov 13, 2022)

Άρνηση 
ThesSingers


----------

